# Incubator not heating up



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

As the title suggests ny incubator just isn't heating up. Its the lucky her reptile incubator 2.
Purchased it years ago been sitting there collecting dust for years as I stopped breeding. However, I've decided to get back into it, thought I should give it a day or two to warm up. Ut will not pass 20 degrees, been sitting for about 3 days now trying to get to 32 and its just not budging. I'm due some eggs any day now that need that temperature and I am lost. Any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

If its set to the correct temperature and not getting there its probably faulty


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its died. I had one, great when they work, but they don't last forever.
You can make one for a fraction of the cost.
You need:
1) Polystyrene box - aquatic shops, fish mongers etc will give them away for free
2) small heat mat
3) mat stat
4) digital thermometer.

Set your incubating box as normal ie substrate. 
Put thr heat mat on the bottom of the box, then put two strips of wood either end so that your egg box can sit above the mat but not on direct contact.
Then cut a small notch in the egg box, just big enough to fit the thermostat probe cable in it. Tape the thermometer probe to the thermostat probe so that the probes themselves are together.
Place these just above the incubating medium, put the lid on the egg box and lid on the poly box, turn it on and sit and wait. Keep checking the temperature and adjust the thermostat until youbhave the thermometer reading the required temperature. This may take a couple of days to stabilise. Then leave it running until the eggs are laid and can be placed inside the egg box.


----------

